# Allergic reactions to particular shadows



## hickle (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been using mac shadows for over a year. Before this I used a lot of stila and smashbox, and I never experienced what I'm experiencing now with some of my mac eye shadows.

Basically, it seems like there are a handful of colors that really irratate my skin. They make my eyes very red, dry them out, and cause little bumps. Sometimes they even make my whole eyelid swell up. 

The shadows in question are Paradisco, Tempting, and Gleam. I'm not sure what the ingredients are in these colors. I think I might be having an allergic reaction to the mica, or maybe the nickel if it's present in these eyeshadows. I think I've had allergic reactions to nickel before, and I know I'm very allergic to formaldhyde (present in swim goggles).

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this, like which mac shadows I should avoid, or if anyone had similar experiences.

Again, not all colors trigger the allergic reaction. I use shale, blackberry, shroom, quarry, shadow lady, steamy, humid, coquette, all that glitters, gorgeous gold, parfait armour, etc... and I've never had this problem until I started using paradisco, tempting, and gleam.


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmm, sounds like it could be the glitters in the shadows. the ones you are allergic to are more glittery instead of smooth shimmer


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not alergic to any MAC prodcuts... so far anyways, but I am alergic to all Lancome eye products... they make my eyes red and itchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   good luck with the shadows! Like the last poster said, the rougher more glittery shadows seem to give you a problem... try to stay away from those, with the same texture. And ask an MA next time you're at a MAC store, they might be able to help you narrow down the ingredient that you're alergic to.


----------



## Angelah (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure off the top of my head what these shadows have in them that others don't.. but I have a meeting tomorrow with my Trainers so I'll definately bring this up and see if they know anything.


----------



## mommymac (Oct 6, 2007)

I get that same reaction to Passionate and some of the highly pigmented pinks, I suspect it's the dye, if you prep with a primer first that helps me sometimes.


----------



## hickle (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, I was actually thinking about using a primer as shield between my skin and the eyeshadows, the only thing is I tend to use these shadows for daytime looks, and it might be a bit much to have all sorts of make up on.  I emailed mac to ask about the particular ingredients list of the shadows in question, but I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Angelah (Oct 9, 2007)

When I brought this up to my trainers they were pretty concerned but they said it could have something to do with certain dyes in some shadows.  You should e-mail MAC (an e-mail should be listed on their website) and let them know of your reaction and they can possibly send you a full list of ingrediants for those specific shadows.  I don't have a list of ingrediants for each individual shadow in my PKM, otherwise I'd list it on here.  But with a list you could go to a dermatologist and figure out what it is that is causing irritation.  For now, try using a primer as well as a base (Paints, Paint Pots, Shadesticks, etc.) and if it's still causing irritation.. just stop using those colors all around.

Hope this helped a little!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 9, 2007)

I understand what you are saying.  My lid or crease will itch fiercely, so what I do is use the lustres and mineralized e/s over a frost or satin e/s...no more itching...


----------



## hickle (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Angelah.

I actually did email mac on their "talk to a makeup artist" contact form Friday night/saturday morning.  I'm still waiting to hear back from them.

I'm definitely avoiding those problem colors altogether!

I really would like the full ingredients list so I can pinpoint what it is that's bothering me.  It'd just be useful for future reference, ya know?  I've really got my money on there being a high percentage of nickel being in the mica though.  I used to have an antique ring that made my finger go dry, scaley, and red, much like what's happens when I use those certain shadows.  

The only other thing that I know I'm allergic to is formaldehyde, but I don't think that would be an ingredient in eyeshadow.  Would it?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have seen someone have a reaction to Sketch,.. she was an MA at our MAC Nordies counter a while back,.. she was pretty sure it was the red they use.


----------



## Sprout (Oct 10, 2007)

I tend to have reactions to eye shadows that have some red in it and that includes some red-browns, pinks, purples, some oranges.  This is especially true with pigments such as Rose, Green Brown, Pink Bronze, Old Gold (not sure what sets me off with that one) and Copperclast.   However, I do fine with shades I don't expect to like Coco Beach and Off the Radar pigments.  So, when it comes to eyes, I try to stick with neutrals and greens for the most part.


----------



## hickle (Oct 10, 2007)

I still haven't heard from mac re: the ingredients list of the shadows that irratate me.  Do their makeup artists usually take this long to answer people?  Should I send another email in to their corporate email?


----------



## hickle (Oct 26, 2007)

Just thought I'd give an update: I heard back from MAC and they asked for the lot #s on the back of the eyeshadows.  They said they'd contact their chemist and get back to me, and I'm still waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm alergic to the red dye in shadows and shadesticks!!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 27, 2007)

it's common to be irritated by pink dyes, and any close colours like red and orange.

my eyes hate lustres


----------



## sinergy (Jan 19, 2008)

Im glad I read this...when I bought Big T and Romping, I used the heck out of them, and I bought a few others also, and couldnt figure out what was giving me this same kind of reaction. It sucks so much because I love to wear pinks and reds on my eyes, and I dont think I can, without getting really swollen and irritated on my eyelids. At first I thought it was the matte colors I had been buying...but maybe its just the reds/pinks that were doing it to me...


----------



## Meryl (Jan 19, 2008)

Everyone is talking about reds and pinks.  I can't wear the blues near my lashline... or any eye shadow that has some blue in it, including certain grays and purples.  That blue ingredient makes my eyes red, sore, infected and crusty.


----------



## fisher_dr (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm allergic to the red pigment in eyeshadows. Doesn't matter which brands.

I mentioned to my MAC makeup artist that I can't wear maroons/purples etc & that's what she told me.  She also told me to stay away from pinks & certain browns.


----------

